# Nandrolone (Deca) its effects explored



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

Much debate has arisen over the effects of Nandrolone. I am starting this thread to provide multiple scientific studies on those effects to help us understand this popular compound.



*Collagen synthesis in postmenopausal women during therapy with anabolic steroid or female sex hormones.*

*Hassager C*, *Jensen LT*, *Pødenphant J*, *Riis BJ*, *Christiansen C*.

Department of Clinical Chemistry, Glostrup Hospital, University of Copenhagen, Denmark.

The effect of anabolic steroid therapy and estrogen-progestogen substitution therapy on serum concentration of procollagen type III aminoterminal peptide (PIIINP), a measure of collagen synthesis, in postmenopausal women was studied in two double-blind studies: (1) 39 women allocated to treatment with either 50 mg nandrolone decanoate as an intramuscular depot or placebo injections every third week for 1 year, and (2) 40 women allocated to receive either 2 mg 17 beta-estradiol plus 1 mg norethisterone acetate daily or placebo tablets for 1 year. Serum PIIINP was measured every 3 months during the study. Anabolic steroid therapy resulted in a more than 50% increase (P less than .001) in serum PIIINP at 3 months, which thereafter decayed but remained significantly increased throughout the study period. Serum PIIINP showed the same pattern during estrogen-progestogen therapy, but to a lesser degree. We conclude that anabolic steroids stimulate type III collagen synthesis in postmenopausal women, while estrogen-progestogen therapy may have such an effect, but only to a lesser degree.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/2...?dopt=Abstract

Here is an interesting one on bone mass;

*Nandrolone decanoate for men with osteoporosis.*

*Hamdy RC*, *Moore SW*, *Whalen KE*, *Landy C*.
James H. Quillen College of Medicine, East Tennessee State University, Johnson City, TN USA.
To compare the efficacy and safety of nandrolone decanoate and calcium (NDC) with those of calcium alone (CAL) in men with idiopathic osteoporosis, a 12-month, randomized, prospective, controlled study, was performed in an outpatient clinic. Twenty-one men with idiopathic osteoporosis (as determined by radiological and dual energy x-ray absorptiometry findings) were randomly allocated to either 50 mg nandrolone decanoate intramuscularly (im) weekly and 1,000 mg oral calcium carbonate daily (NDC group) or to 1,000 mg oral calcium carbonate daily (CAL group). Bone densitometry (total body, left femur, and lumbar spine), serum, and urine biochemical parameters were measured at 3-month intervals. In the NDC group, bone mineral density initially increased, reached a plateau, and then decreased to near baseline levels at 12 months. Increases in lean muscle mass mirrored these changes. Free and total testosterone significantly decreased. Hemoglobin increased in all patients in this group. Patients in the CAL group exhibited no significant change in either total body or bone mineral density or biochemical parameters. Thus, nandrolone decanoate, 50 mg im weekly, transiently increases the bone mass of men with idiopathic osteoporosis in this preliminary study. Careful monitoring is necessary.
PMID: 10099043 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/10099043


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

*In Praise of Nandrolone* 

Written by Jose Antonio, PhD Friday, 06 April 2007 

Nandrolone, which is fondly referred to as "Deca" (Deca-Durabolin), has the chemical name 17b-hydroxy-19-nor-4-andro-sten-3-one and is an anabolic steroid (a muscle-building chemical) that's present naturally in very tiny quantities in the human body. It's very similar in structure to the male hormone testosterone and has many of the same effects in terms of increasing muscle mass, without some of the more unwanted side effects such as increased body hair or aggressive behavior. 

According to an article published in Newsweek International, by Jerry Adler (April 11 issue), "Anabolic steroids are inherently dangerous, no matter what else the pills may contain." Now anyone with half a brain would know there are few things that are "inherently dangerous" or "inherently safe" in life. Androgens (i.e., anabolic steroids) don't fall into either class, if the truth be told. But like ALL behaviors, there's a risk-benefit tradeoff one must consider. For instance, drinking water is certainly "safe" by any measure of common sense. However, if you drink too much water during a prolonged endurance race under hot conditions, you may suffer from the effects of hyponatremia (sodium levels in your blood become disastrously low) and in very, very rare instances, you can die. Certainly, no one in their right mind would suggest a Congressional hearing is in order. Oh my, what about the kids!? 

As such, upon further analysis, reasonable minds can come to only one conclusion about nandrolone and the conclusion is that when nandrolone is used at a moderate dose and treatment duration, it's anabolic with little to no side effects! It's definitely not inherently dangerous. 
For instance, the effectiveness of a biweekly regimen of 150 milligrams nandrolone with placebo in HIV-infected men with mild to moderate weight loss was compared to its effects against a Food and Drug Administration-approved regimen of recombinant human (rh)GH. In this placebo-controlled, randomized, 12-week trial, placebo and nandrolone (150 milligrams intramuscularly biweekly) were administered double blind and rhGH (six milligrams subcutaneously daily) was administered in an open-label manner. Participants were HIV-infected men with five to 15 percent weight loss over six months and on stable antiretroviral therapy for more than 12 weeks. 

Nandrolone administration was associated with a greater increase in lean body mass (LBM) by dual-energy x-ray absorptiometry scan than placebo; however, the change in LBMs with nandrolone was not significantly different from rhGH. Interestingly, rhGH administration was associated with greater loss of whole body fat mass and higher frequency of drug-related adverse effects and treatment discontinuations than nandrolone and placebo and a greater increase in extracellular water than nandrolone. Nandrolone treatment was associated with greater improvements in perception of health than rhGH and sexual function than placebo. Researchers concluded that "nandrolone is superior to placebo and not significantly different from a Food and Drug Administration-approved regimen of rhGH in improving lean body mass in HIV-infected men with mild to moderate weight loss."2 However, the adverse effects were less with the nandrolone. Similar results for nandrolone decanoate therapy were found in women. According to these investigators, nandrolone "may prove to be generally safe and beneficial in reversing weight loss and lean tissue loss in women with HIV infection and other chronic catabolic diseases."3 

In another clinical trial, the effects of nandrolone decanoate (ND) were assessed after a two-year treatment period. Yes, you read it right, two friggin' years!! Sixty-five osteoporotic women older than 70 years were studied. Thirty-two patients received injections of 50 milligrams ND and 33 received placebos every three weeks. All patients received 500 milligrams calcium tablets daily. What did scientists find? Compared to baseline, ND increased the bone mineral density (BMD) of the lumbar spine (3.4 percent and 3.7 percent) and femoral neck (4.1 percent and 4.7 percent) after one and two years, respectively. ND significantly reduced the incidence of new vertebral fractures (21 percent vs. 43 percent in the placebo group; p < .05). ND showed a significant statistical increase in lean body mass after the first (6.2 percent) and second years (11.9 percent). In addition, a two-year treatment with ND significantly increased hemoglobin levels compared to baseline (14.3 percent) and placebo. The science nerds concluded, "ND increased BMD, hemoglobin levels and muscle mass and reduced the vertebral fracture rate of elderly osteoporotic women."4 Wait, did you read that? In OLDER women who were osteoporotic, nandrolone helps improve muscle mass and bone mineral density. It also reduces the risk of fractures. No ???roid rage, nobody committing suicide, nobody throwing 45-pound plates in the gym. You mean this stuff can actually be beneficial and safe? Egads! 

Even low doses work in bodybuilders. Using a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled design, 16 experienced male bodybuilders (ages: 19-44 years) received either ND (200 milligrams per week, intramuscularly) or placebo for eight weeks. ND administration resulted in significant increments of body mass (+2.2 kilograms), fat-free mass (FFM: +2.6 kilograms) and total body water (+1.4 kilograms).5 
What about something to help improve recovery of connective tissue? Well indeed nandrolone does the trick! "Data suggest anabolic steroids may enhance production of bioartificial tendons and rotator cuff tendon healing in vitro."6 

Nandrolone even helps patients on dialysis. Medical records of chronic hemodialysis patients receiving nandrolone decanoate for greater than 30 days were reviewed. They discovered nandrolone significantly improved markers of nutritional status in hemodialysis patients. They also believe this therapy may enhance the hematopoietic or red blood cell-enhancing effects of EPO.7 

So in summary, here's what we can reasonably say about nandrolone:
Nandrolone administration in moderate doses (no more than 200 milligrams per week) can increase muscle mass, increase fat-free mass and improve the function of patients with HIV, patients with low bone mineral density and patients undergoing dialysis. In addition, nandrolone can be an effective tool in promoting connective tissue healing. 

That's what the science says! 

Now what they print in newspapers may be different, for the sole reason that journalists are either too ignorant or too lazy to actually read the literature.

*References*

1. Nandrolone
2. Storer TW, Woodhouse LJ, Sattler F, et al. A randomized, placebo-controlled trial of nandrolone decanoate in human immunodeficiency virus-infected men with mild to moderate weight loss with recombinant human growth hormone as active reference treatment. J Clin Endocrinol Metab, Aug 2005;90(8):4474-4482.
3. Mulligan K, Zackin R, Clark RA, et al. Effect of nandrolone decanoate therapy on weight and lean body mass in HIV-infected women with weight loss: a randomized, double-blind, placebo-controlled, multicenter trial. Arch Intern Med, Mar 14 2005;165(5):578-585.
4. Frisoli A, Jr., Chaves PH, Pinheiro MM, Szejnfeld VL. The effect of nandrolone decanoate on bone mineral density, muscle mass and hemoglobin levels in elderly women with osteoporosis: a double-blind, randomized, placebo-controlled clinical trial. J Gerontol A Biol Sci Med Sci, May 2005;60(5):648-653.
5. van Marken Lichtenbelt WD, Hartgens F, Vollaard NB, Ebbing S, Kuipers H. Bodybuilders' body composition: effect of nandrolone decanoate. Med Sci Sports Exerc, Mar 2004;36(3):484-489.
6. Triantafillopoulos IK, Banes AJ, Bowman KF, Jr., Maloney M, Garrett WE, Jr., Karas SG. Nandrolone decanoate and load increase remodeling and strength in human supraspinatus bioartificial tendons. Am J Sports Med, Jun 2004;32(4):934-943.
7. Barton Pai A, Chretien C, Lau AH. The effects of nandrolone decanoate on nutritional parameters in hemodialysis patients. Clin Nephrol, Jul 2002;58(1):38-46.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

This one is interesting since this is exactly my experience with my rotator cuff.

*Nandrolone Decanoate and Load Increase Remodeling and Strength in Human Supraspinatus Bioartificial Tendons *

Ioannis K. Triantafillopoulos, MD*,, Albert J. Banes, PhD,,, Karl F. Bowman, Jr||, Melissa Maloney, MS¶, William E. Garrett, Jr, MD, PhD# and Spero G. Karas, MD*,,** 

From * the Shoulder and Elbow Service, University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, Department of Orthopaedics, University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, Flexcell International Corporation, Hillsborough, North Carolina, the Department of Biomedical Engineering, the || School of Medicine, University of North Carolina, Chapel Hill, North Carolina, ¶ Flexcell International Corporation, Hillsborough, North Carolina, and the # Department of Orthopaedics, Duke University, Durham, North Carolina 

** Address correspondence to Spero G. Karas, MD, Chief, Shoulder and Elbow Service, University of North Carolina, Department of Orthopaedics, CB#7055, Chapel Hill, NC 27599-7055 (e-mail: Spero_Karas@med.unc.edu ). 


*Background:* To date, no studies document the effect of anabolic steroids on rotator cuff tendons. 

*Study Design:* Controlled laboratory study. 

*Hypothesis:* Anabolic steroids enhance remodeling and improve the biomechanical properties of bioartificially engineered human supraspinatus tendons. 

*Methods:* Bioartificial tendons were treated with either nandrolone decanoate (nonload, steroid, n = 18), loading (load, nonsteroid, n = 18), or both (load, steroid, n = 18). A control group received no treatment (nonload, nonsteroid [NLNS], n = 18). Bioartificial tendons??? remodeling was assessed by daily scanning, cytoskeletal organization by staining, matrix metalloproteinase???3 levels by ELISA assay, and biomechanical properties by load-to-failure testing. 

*Results:* The load, steroid group showed the greatest remodeling and the best organized actin cytoskeleton. Matrix metallo-proteinase???3 levels in the load, steroid group were greater than those of the nonload, nonsteroid group (P < .05). Ultimate stress and ultimate strain in the load, steroid group were greater than those of the nonload, nonsteroid and nonload, steroid groups (P < .05). The strain energy density in the load, steroid group was greater when compared to other groups (P < .05). 

*Conclusions:* Nandrolone decanoate and load acted synergistically to increase matrix remodeling and biomechanical properties of bioartificial tendons. Clinical Relevance: Data suggest anabolic steroids may enhance production of bioartificial tendons and rotator cuff tendon healing in vitro. More research is necessary before such clinical use is recommended. 



http://ajs.sagepub.com/cgi/content/abstract/32/4/934



http://www.paktribune.com/news/print.php?id=183128


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

*2 popular esters of Nandrolone and their effects on plasma concentrations in different muscle groups.*

This study compared the pharmacokinetics and pharmacodynamics of two currently available esters of nandrolone, the decanoate and phenylpropionate, as well as the influence of i.m. injection sites (gluteal vs. deltoid) and injection volumes (4 ml vs. 1 ml). In addition to measuring plasma nandrolone to investigate pharmacokinetics, we measured plasma testosterone and inhibin by radioimmunoassay to determine the pharmacodynamic effects of nandrolone-induced inhibition of pituitary gonadotrophin secretion, as reflected in LH-dependent Leydig (testosterone) and FSH-dependent Sertoli (inhibin) cell function in healthy men. We analyzed these data using an indirect pharmacodynamic response model, which has demonstrated, for the first time, prominent pharmacological differences between esters differing in only a single carbon in the side-chain, as well as systematic differences attributable to injection site and volume in humans. 

Fig. 1. Time course of plasma nandrolone concentrations in 23 healthy men over 32 days after i.m. injection of 100 mg of nandrolone phenylpropionate in 4 ml of arachis oil vehicle into the gluteal muscle (group 1) () or injection of 100 mg of nandrolone decanoate into the gluteal muscle in 4 ml of arachis oil vehicle (group 2) (), into the gluteal muscle in 1 ml of arachis oil vehicle (group 3) () or into the deltoid muscle in 1 ml of arachis oil vehicle (group 4) (). Results are expressed as mean and S.E.M., unless the S.E. is smaller than symbol.

_An amazing effect shown in this study was NPP kept blood plasma levels fairly high for 3-4 days meaning that every day injections are not needed as commonly thought._


http://jpet.aspetjournals.org/cgi/content/full/281/1/93


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 8, 2009)

*Effects of Pharmacological Doses of Nandrolone Decanoate and Progressive Resistance Training in Immunodeficient Patients Infected with Human Immunodeficiency Virus *

Fred R. Sattler, S. Victoria Jaque, E. Todd Schroeder, Connie Olson, Michael P. Dube, Carmen Martinez, William Briggs, Richard Horton and Stanley Azen 
Department of Medicine, Division of Infectious Diseases (F.R.S., C.O., M.P.D.) and Endocrinology (C.M., R.H.), Department of Biokinesiology and Physical Therapy (S.V.J., E.T.S.), and Department of Preventive Medicine (S.A.), University of Southern California School of Medicine, Los Angeles County-University of Southern California Medical Center, Los Angeles, California 90033 

Address all correspondence and requests for reprints to: Dr. Fred R. Sattler, Los Angeles County-University of Southern California Medical Center, 1300 North Mission Road, Los Angeles, California 90033.

*Abstract*​ 
This nonplacebo-controlled, open label, randomized study was conducted to test the hypotheses that pharmacological doses of nandrolone decanoate would increase lean body tissue, muscle mass, and strength in immunodeficient human immunodeficiency virus-infected men, and that these effects would be enhanced with progressive resistance training (PRT). Thirty human immunodeficiency virus-positive men with fewer than 400 CD4 lymphocytes/mm3 were randomly assigned to receive weekly injections of nandrolone alone or in combination with supervised PRT at 80% of the one-repetition maximum three times weekly for 12 weeks. Total body weight increased significantly in both groups (3.2 ± 2.7 and 4.0 ± 2.0 kg, respectively; P < 0.001), with increases due primarily to augmentation of lean tissue. Lean body mass determined by dual energy x-ray absorptiometry increased significantly more in the PRT group (3.9 ± 2.3 vs. 5.2 ± 5.7 kg, respectively; P = 0.03). Body cell mass by bioelectrical impedance analysis increased significantly (P < 0.001) in both groups (2.6 ± 1.0 vs. 2.9 ± 0.8 kg), but to a similar magnitude (P = NS). Significant increases in cross-sectional area by magnetic resonance imaging of total thigh muscles (1538 ± 767 and 1480 ± 532 mm2), quadriceps (705 ± 365 and 717 ± 288 mm2), and hamstrings (842 ± 409 and 771 ± 295 mm2) occurred with both treatment strategies (P < 0.001 for the three muscle areas); these increases were similar in both groups (P = NS). By the one-repetition method, strength increased in both upper and lower body exercises, with gains ranging from 10.3???31% in the nandrolone group and from 14.4???53.0% in the PRT group (P < 0.006 with one exception). Gains in strength were of significantly greater magnitude in the PRT group (P 0.005 for all comparisons), even after correction for lean body mass. Thus, pharmacological doses of nandrolone decanoate yielded significant gains in total weight, lean body mass, body cell mass, muscle size, and strength. The increases in lean body mass and muscular strength were significantly augmented with PRT.



Complete study;
http://jcem.endojournals.org/cgi/content/full/84/4/1268


----------



## Built (Dec 8, 2009)

Ooooh, cool thread!

heavyiron, what do you know about nandrolone as a neurosteroid?


----------



## nkira (Dec 8, 2009)

Interesting thread, really good info.


----------



## alexvega (Dec 9, 2009)

just good things. 
but why the builders have chaaçnge it! in the cycle stack?


----------



## dave 236 (Dec 9, 2009)

Great info.I'd never thought or heard of using nandrolone at those doses for that length of time.We can only hope that the uses for these substances can be investigated more and put into mainstream practice.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2009)

Built said:


> Ooooh, cool thread!
> 
> heavyiron, what do you know about nandrolone as a neurosteroid?


Not much but a friend of mine is working on his PHD in that field. What are you looking for?


----------



## Built (Dec 9, 2009)

OH MY GOD <orgasm>

I love it when I hit the motherload. 

Okay, I am looking specifically for two things.


Nandrolone and catecholamine reuptake, specifically NE and dopamine, since there appears to be a dose-dependent interaction with amphetamine-related medications such as those used for ADHD

Nandrolone and nerve function - progestins are known to be neuroprotective, involved in the production of myelin and also with synaptic impulse generation.  Progesterone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. Nandrolone has been used as a treatment for diabetic neuropathy, in part because of the non-insulin-dependent mediation of glucose uptake to nerve cells. I may have read something ("MariAnne, can you be more vague?") about one of the proteins required for nerve transmission being increased with nandrolone administration, and this would have tremendous therapeutic applications were it to pan out.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 9, 2009)

Built said:


> OH MY GOD <orgasm>
> 
> I love it when I hit the motherload.
> 
> ...


I will have him join here and give him this link.


----------



## Built (Dec 9, 2009)

Fantastic.


----------



## Pirate! (Dec 11, 2009)

Any more studies on tendons or RC? I need to review that article to determine method of administration and look into the implications of "bioartificial" tendon being used.


----------



## nkira (Dec 11, 2009)

Cool!



heavyiron. said:


> I will have him join here and give him this link.


----------



## Built (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd love to know what this Japanese study found: Science Links Japan | Efficacy of nandrolone administration and muscle exercise on motor disorders and pain of lower limb by central or peripheral nerve palsy


----------



## raytracer (Apr 6, 2010)

*Hi,
I am a beginner.
I want to start a cycle of Nandrolone with 200mg for 8 weeks.
I'd appreciate it if my following queries are answered:

1. Is a PCT required once I complete my 8 weeks on 200mg/week?

2. If so, what makes for the PCT?

3. Is it a good idea to take a testosterone booster when the cycle is on?

4. Nandrolone is known to effect the production of the Leutzig Hormone (LH). How long does it take before this normalizes?

5. How does this affect the sex drie and the time it takes to return to normal?

Anything else you may feel like sharing would be deeply appreciated.

Thanks n Regards.
*


----------



## Dusters (Apr 6, 2010)

Hey raytracer, you should probably start a new thread with these questions.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 6, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> I will have him join here and give him this link.



did he ever join?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 6, 2010)

Robert said:


> did he ever join?


 Yes

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/members/52098.html


----------



## Frayser_Boy (Apr 18, 2015)

Built said:


> OH MY GOD <orgasm>
> 
> I love it when I hit the motherload.
> 
> ...



I found this answer while Google-searching for Nandrolone's effects on the _human_ brain, and it's a relief to see some beneficial results. It's been easier for me to find more studies resulting in positive, neuroprotective effects of testosterone than nandrolone. For example,

*Testosterone*: 
The neural androgen receptor: a therapeutic target for myelin repair in chronic demyelination,  Testosterone-mediated neuroprotection , BDNF, ...

*Nandrolone*: The only reference that suggested Nandrolone may be beneficial for the brain is under this page's references. See 269. Hamilton, LD, Bennett, JL, Silver, J (1964) _Nandrolone phenpropionate in the treatment of geriatric patients with chronic brain damage_. J. Amer. Geriat. Soc. 12: pp. 373-378 

I''m currently taking nandrolone phenypropionate (NPP) which I bought from an underground lab in a Tor marketplace for $30.

I don't know if the gear is legit or fake. [h=1][/h]


----------



## oldschoolman51 (May 10, 2015)

Thank you for the info..


----------

